# I said I would biting Vizlas



## Micheley (Jan 4, 2021)

A few days ago I posted a thread about my concerns over getting a V as a second dog for my weim. After debates I did leave the forum but I did say the next time I see an owner of a V I’ll ask them if they bite and report back 

I did see a most beautiful V mix and asked if he has ever bitten the answe was..........

NO

so I thought I’d let you know


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Micheley said:


> A few days ago I posted a thread about my concerns over getting a V as a second dog for my weim. After debates I did leave the forum but I did say the next time I see an owner of a V I’ll ask them if they bite and report back
> 
> I did see a most beautiful V mix and asked if he has ever bitten the answe was..........
> 
> ...


@Micheley... great to see ya back! Kudos and respect!

I encourage ya to keep up your research! When ya have spoken to 1000 vizsla owners, personally (or... what ever number you find appropriate to satisfy a change in your past thoughts of vizslas being inappropriately aggressive), I further encourage ya to come back to this site and spend time reading posts of vizsla development and life, from a positive perspective.

I further encourage ya to watch YouTube videos... and search for and read blogs about this breed. Spend the time... and you'll gain a respect for what a vizsla really is.

Again, I reiterate (from previous posts), while this breed may not be a right fit for you, your family and your weimie... there's no denying, this breed is worthy of thought and respect.

My lil Aly just turned 10 wks... and is an exceptional creature! She is unlike any dog I've ever had! I Soooo look forward to her further development!

As before... I wish ya the best of luck, in finding another canine that fits into your family.


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

I feel that V bites and barks a lot! My friends they had a Weima, they said the W puppy not bark or bite at all!! Hard to believe that~~~


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

All dogs bite, growl, snarl, and threaten. Every single one of them. It's one of the methods that they use to communicate.Every breed. 
It's the level of aggression and intent, that is the source of the conflict of opinion.
Vizslas and Weim's are very low on the aggression scale.


----------

